# 2nd UHF Remote



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

I did a search and think I know the answer but would like a confirmation.

Is it true that I can not use an UHF remote (platinum) from say a 501 or 510 receiver or even a remote from a 4000 series to control the 942 because the 942 only responds to a UHF Pro remote which the older remotes are not.

Second part of question:
Can anyone tell me what other UHF remote would work w/ the 942 to controll TV2, say a UHF Pro 6.0 or 8.0?


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

I think you are correct in that it must be a uhf pro remote for a 942. I also am curious why dont you just buy a uhf pro remote off ebay for like 15 dollars.

Jon


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

I have extra remotes from a 501 and 4000 but I couldn't seem to get them to work. I wasn't sure if I was doing something wrong in setting the address. I then decided to do just what you suggested but there wasn't any UHF Pro 6.2's for sale (the one that came w/ my 942). Some sellers claimed the 6.0 worked with the 942, others did not list that receiver. Hence the second part of my question.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I recently bought a pair of the new model UHF Pro remote (6.2) to use with my 508. You have to insert a key to get the remote to act as a 508 remote. To me that says that the 508 and the later models use different IR and UHF commands.


----------



## masman (Nov 20, 2004)

Hi,

I am using 4 Dish Pro 8.0 remotes (originally used with a 921 that Dish replaced with a 942) and they all work fine. I also borrowed a remote for one of Dish's other DVRs that had the IR codes for the DVR functions (the 8.0 remote is RF only on the DVR functions) and it worked fine with the 921. Since the borrwed remote worked with the 921 and all of my "921 remotes" (dish pro 8.0) work fine with the 942, I expect this older one would also work.


Mark


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

Masman

Thanks for the info. I also found comments on the 622 group that said both the 6.0 and 8.0 UHF Pro series will work on their units, thus I see no reason why they would not work on a 942. I ordered a 6.0 from Ebay since those can be used in both IR and UHF and I wasn't aware of any battery eating problems w/ the 6.0. Just waiting for it to arrive.


----------

